# Honorary Poodle doing agility LOL



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That was absolutely amazing! I am so impressed with what that youngster has done!
That is animal training at it's finest! Any cat I've ever owned would've looked at me and walked away as if I had insulted its dignity in asking it to do my bidding!LOL!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

That blew my mind!

I had a devon rex before that would play fetch, and I thought that was good...

I am floored!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I had taught a cat to sit, offer a hand shake and sit pretty but that's about it. This young lady (and her cat, of course) is wonderful.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow I am impressed! I had a blue Russian when I was a child who would swim with us and fetch and play with the dog and play dress up. I could get her to flip and she would heel without a leash. If I had known more of training she would have done as well. Some cats are more inclined to training than others though. But my hats off to the girl for knowing what works for her cat! They are both sweet.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! That is too cool!
My mom didn't believe in training cats, so ours were always the typical snobby housecat. My last cat used to ride around on my shoulder when he was little, but that's as fancy as we ever got. lol


----------

